# Site Fails to Open



## royboy365 (Jun 23, 2014)

Trying to access ChryslerCapital.com and the page fails to open. I've tried both my computers (iMac & MacBook Air) running OSX 10.8.5 and my iPads running iOS 7.1.1 in addition I tried Safari, Chrome & Firefox browsers. 

I was able to access the site once when I initially registered 2 weeks ago but it hasn't loaded since. It will load when not in my home so I think it has something to do with my ATT DSL Modem but I'm not knowledgeable enough to know how to troubleshoot. 

All other banking, credit card and auto loan sites I use load perfectly.

Any ideas?


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Are you able to connect to the website from another location?

Please open an elevated command prompt:

1. Click the _START _menu and type: *cmd.exe*
2. Right click on *cmd.exe * and select _Run as Administrator_
3. In the cmd window that pops up copy/paste:


```
tracert  ChryslerCapital.com > "%userprofile%\desktop\tracert.txt"
```
4. When the command has completed please upload the *tracert.txt* file that appears on your desktop to your next post.

Thanks!


----------



## royboy365 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you for responding. As previously mentioned I am able to access the site from locations outside of my home. I also mentioned I only have Apple products and am using OS X and iOS operating systems. I am unable to do as you suggest as that is instructions for Windows.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Since it's a secure site, make sure you're signing in with https: https://www.chryslercapital.com/


----------



## royboy365 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you… I am definitely using https and using the same computer at a friends house, Starbucks or the library, the page will load. It is only in my home that it fails to load.

I have no problems with other financial sites connecting from my home internet service, only this one.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Make of your Router? Different ones have different unblocking procedures.


----------



## royboy365 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you. It is the one supplied by AT&T. Combo DSL modem/router. It is a 2Wire 3800HGV-B


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What you have is called a Residential Gateway. I was hoping for a name brand router which all have unblocking procedures. Call your ISP. They'll help with the changes needed although they'll probably take you through DNS steps on your computer first.


----------



## royboy365 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you. I will do as you suggested and report back to document in case the info can help someone else in need.


----------



## royboy365 (Jun 23, 2014)

I contacted my ISP and they were not able to solve the issue over the phone. They had a technician come out to replace my modem with a newer one but that also didn't solve the issue. They also tried using a 589 bonded pair modem to see if that would work but that didn't solve the issue either.

For some still unknown reason I just can't get on the site (https://www.chryslercapital.com) using any router that is installed in this house whether or not it's through wi-fi or hard wired.

Technician was stumped and said he hadn't ever come across a situation like this and we left it that he was going to ask some of his co-workers for ideas.

For now, I can use my iPhone personal hotspot to get on the site and pay my loan. 

If a resolution is ever found I will update this thread.


----------



## royboy365 (Jun 23, 2014)

One other note… he did try using a windows pc and IE but that didn't work either. What you get is a page failed to load message.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I forgot to ask before. Can you open any secure site?


----------



## royboy365 (Jun 23, 2014)

All other secure banking, credit card and auto loan sites I use load perfectly. I was also able to load that web site once before when I initially registered and it has not loaded since that one time.

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Type 97.107.126.211 into the address bar and see what happens. Also make sure they're not in you restricted sites or better yet put Chrysler Capital in your Trusted Sites.


----------



## royboy365 (Jun 23, 2014)

Good ideas. Unfortunately still didn't work. An enigma!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

New Finder Window>Applications/Utilities/Terminals> Double click Terminals>Enter dscacheutil –>See if it works.


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

Can you get into your Terminal App and post a traceroute to www.chryslercapital.com. Also, try clicking on this link here and let us know if it does or does not load: https://www.chryslercapital.com/about/news/


----------



## nibshax (Apr 29, 2016)

Any updates? I am having the same exact issue. only common denominator I can find is our ISP is ATT as well. it is a trusted site in my browser, this is the ONLY site I cannot access, that I know of. Any help would be great.

traceroute results

traceroute to 97.107.126.211 (97.107.126.211), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 107-128-88-1.lightspeed.tukrga.sbcglobal.net (107.128.88.1) 27.338 ms 20.226 ms 22.627 ms
2 107.212.168.78 (107.212.168.78) 25.523 ms 20.156 ms 20.354 ms
3 * 76.201.208.18 (76.201.208.18) 21.457 ms *
4 12.83.82.137 (12.83.82.137) 25.242 ms 12.83.82.145 (12.83.82.145) 23.008 ms 24.826 ms
5 12.122.141.233 (12.122.141.233) 25.917 ms 24.378 ms 23.691 ms
6 * * *
7 * * *
8 VIAWEST-INT.ear1.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.71.198.22) 44.694 ms 45.529 ms 46.317 ms
9 be-20.crrt01.dal01.viawest.net (66.51.1.193) 94.440 ms be-21.crrt02.dal01.viawest.net (66.51.1.197) 45.639 ms 41.884 ms
10 teng-01-01.crsw01.rch01.viawest.net (97.107.112.186) 44.715 ms 53.407 ms teng-1-1.crsw02.rch01.viawest.net (97.107.112.190) 43.652 ms
11 teng-7-1.aggm02.rch01.viawest.net (216.58.152.210) 44.599 ms 44.175 ms 104.318 ms
12 97.107.127.29 (97.107.127.29) 97.136 ms 47.223 ms 45.104 ms
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 * * *
18 * * *
19 * * *
20 * * *
21 * * *
22 * * *
23 * * *
24 * * *
25 * * *
26 * * *
27 * * *
28 * * *
29 * * *
30 * * *


----------



## nibshax (Apr 29, 2016)

it will let me load the page if I use a proxy.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

That would indicate your public ip is blocked. Talk to your ISP. You may need to get a different isp or use a vpn service/proxy service.


----------

